# Jeanette Biedermann ab 2. Juli mit EWIG auf Sommertour 2016 - Eintritt frei!



## Jeaniholic (23 Juni 2016)

Jeany geht auch dieses Jahr wieder auf Sommertour mit ihrer Band EWIG. Die Termine im Detail:

02.07. München Theresienwiese

09.07. Stuttgart Cannstatter Wasen

16.07. Bad Vilbel Burgpark / Festplatz

23.07. Hamburg VIP Parkgelände am Volksparkstadion

06.08. Berlin Zentraler Festplatz


​Das ganze findet statt im Rahmen der "REWE family Tage". Mit dabei sind Glasperlenspiel und Max Mutzke. Kosten übernimmt REWE... Für Jeany ist es schon ein kleiner Abstieg im Vergleich zu den Zeiten, zu denen sie auf ihren Deutschlandtourneen mehrere große Konzerthallen ausverkauft hatte... Vielleicht ein Anlass, über die Bühnenshow von EWIG und speziell Jeanys Outfit nachzudenken?


----------



## chini72 (24 Juni 2016)

:thx: Wenn ich an vor ein paar Jahren denke , muss ich LEiDER zustimmen


----------



## DRAGO (24 Juni 2016)

Tja das kommt davon wenn man meint zu lange eine Pause einlegen zu müssen und dann kommt noch hinzu das die letzten beiden Alben unter Jeanette Biedermann nur noch zum Zwecke des Vertrags produziert wurden - das hört man (so vergrault man seine Fans) !


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juni 2016)

na ja für Besäufnisfeste reicht es noch


----------

